# Any Feedback!!



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Just recently my 04 Yukon started making a knocking noise coming from somewhere under my feet. I've had it looked at by Midas and they said everything up under the front end is tight as can be. It only happens when you are under 40MPH. I can't pinpoint when it happens. It happens sometimes over bumps, sometimes stopping, and sometimes not. I've got under there myself and pulled and pushed but nothing budges. It almost sounds like a hammer hitting something of very heavy metal. I want to get it resolved before out PA trip next month.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

If I had to guess....it could be the intermediate shaft on the steering colum. That usually gives a clunk felt in the steering wheel and sometimes you can hear the clunking. OR maybe its a loose body mount. Usually a big bolt with a rubber hockey puck thing around it, they can come loose or worn and the cab acutually jumps or pops off the frame a bit. Neither one is dangerous just annoying. Thats my best guess, from behind my computer, 500 miles away. Good luck.


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

I would almost guarantee that it is the intermediate steering collumn, There is a TSB on it, The dealer will either fix or replace it, only to have it start happening a couple months down the line. I have had mine done twice, and have learned to deal with it. You can take it apart and re-grease it, which will essentially do what replacing the shaft is doing.

It is not of major concern, I have had mine doing it after repair since 58,000 miles and is now at 89,000 miles

Brent


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

steering shaft for sure.
I had mine replaced under warranty at 35K miles.
When i walked in and told them it was making a clunking noise, they didn't even blink. They've replaced thousands of them.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Heres the fix.....

https://www.borgeson.com/TRUCKS/CHEVY.html

read their article, they can fix the problem. Basic handtools in 30 minutes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You guys are a wealth the GREAT information!!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Replace the steering shaft, if that doesnt fix it check the rubber bushings that hold the rack and pinion unit to the frame, i had to have the rack replaced under warranty to get rid of all the clunking on my 05 chev crewcab. good luck

Danny


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for all the info..


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

*WOW! *
I can't believe it! Yesterday, I do my wife's brakes on her van, and then I put my truck up on the ramps to see if I can determine what is making that CLUNKING NOISE during certain situations. It sounds like it's underneath and toward the left front. I don't see or feel anything loose but I think to myself. "maybe it's that power steering thingy (sorry for the tecnical lingo) even though it doesn't feel loose.

Now, I'm assuming that the same thing could be happening to a Ford, but you guys have given me an avenue to explore. Now, if only one of you could come up with a diagram of the thingy on my '01 F150 . . . . I'd be TRULY amazed.

This site REALLY is invaluable for so many reasons.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Moosegut said:


> Now, I'm assuming that the same thing could be happening to a Ford, but you guys have given me an avenue to explore. Now, if only one of you could come up with a diagram of the thingy on my '01 F150 . . . . I'd be TRULY amazed.
> 
> This site REALLY is invaluable for so many reasons.


OK, I'm no FORD expert but have dealt with quite a few. Did that thingy look like this?









If so, I think thats the motor and has nothing to do with steering!









Hope this hepled,
Brian


----------



## shaela21 (Aug 16, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Now, I'm assuming that the same thing could be happening to a Ford, but you guys have given me an avenue to explore. Now, if only one of you could come up with a diagram of the thingy on my '01 F150 . . . . I'd be TRULY amazed.
> 
> This site REALLY is invaluable for so many reasons.


OK, I'm no FORD expert but have dealt with quite a few. Did that thingy look like this?









If so, I think thats the motor and has nothing to do with steering!









Hope this hepled,
Brian
[/quote]

I am sorry, but that is just too funny. Thanks, I needed a good chuckle this morning. Back to the original question, I had the same thing on my last truck, and it was the intermediate steering shaft. I am waiting for the problem to occur on this truck. Take it to a GM service place with a copy of the TSP and get 'er done.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> OK, I'm no FORD expert but have dealt with quite a few. Did that thingy look like this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Okay. I'll admit it. That was pretty good.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You better admit it Scott, fits your sense of humor


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Ridgway-Rangers said:


> Now, I'm assuming that the same thing could be happening to a Ford, but you guys have given me an avenue to explore. Now, if only one of you could come up with a diagram of the thingy on my '01 F150 . . . . I'd be TRULY amazed.
> 
> This site REALLY is invaluable for so many reasons.


OK, I'm no FORD expert but have dealt with quite a few. Did that thingy look like this?









If so, I think thats the motor and has nothing to do with steering!









Hope this hepled,
Brian
[/quote]

I had one of those on my Mustang but it was an aftermarket part.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Actually on a Ford van its probally the radius arm bushings. Do a search and find a picture, that is what I would check. Or a strut bushing.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

battalionchief3 said:


> Actually on a Ford van its probally the radius arm bushings. Do a search and find a picture, that is what I would check. Or a strut bushing.


Aah, I've started searching on the radius arm bushing and I find a LOT in the F150 forums. Sounds even more like my symptoms. Thanks.

I'm getting too old and stiff to crawl under the truck for that kind of heavy work though. DW usually finds me asleep on the creeper under the truck. Now, if only I can get my mechanic brother-in-law to do the work for me . . . .


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Yup! I'd say it was the intermediate steering shaft, too. It is a bad design that is in almost every GM vehicle since the early 90's. I had that shaft replaced twice on our 2002 Impala, once (so far) on my 2007 Silverado Crew Cab, my 2003 Suburban, and my 1994 Oldsmobile 88 over the years. It's no wonder GM is going bankrupt! They have a problem, but choose to keep replicating it millions of times over a 15 year period and fix them several times each (or lose customers due to them not saying anything to the dealer and assuming it is just bad quality).

I think they finally redesigned the steering system and eliminated the problems in 2008.

Mike


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Scoutr2 said:


> Yup! I'd say it was the intermediate steering shaft, too. It is a bad design that is in almost every GM vehicle since the early 90's. I had that shaft replaced twice on our 2002 Impala, once (so far) on my 2007 Silverado Crew Cab, my 2003 Suburban, and my 1994 Oldsmobile 88 over the years. It's no wonder GM is going bankrupt! They have a problem, but choose to keep replicating it millions of times over a 15 year period and fix them several times each (or lose customers due to them not saying anything to the dealer and assuming it is just bad quality).
> 
> I think they finally redesigned the steering system and eliminated the problems in 2008.
> 
> Mike


+1 here. I had a 2000 Chevy that I had the same recurring problems (at least three bad part designs, each twice fixed while I owned it) GM fixed once, the warranty expired, then I was on my own to repair every 30-50K after that. That's why I drive a Toyota now. I had Fords and Chevys for over 20 years and they finally "learnt" me.

I'd love to have a Super Duty or Duramax now for a tow vehicle. I just can't extend my trust to them anymore.

JR


----------



## kev (Oct 10, 2007)

It was the steering so we thought. But the noise is still there even after the repair???????????????????????????????


----------

